
Retired U.S. general charged with lying to FBI in 'Stuxnet' leak case - ChrisArchitect
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-iran-cyber-idUSKBN12H25M
======
jwtadvice
I'm confused by the reporting, as I didn't follow Cartwrights case very well.

The article states that they are charging him for making false statements to
the FBI. But also that the Justice Department had been after him because he
was a potential leaker of the fact that Stuxnet was an American sabotage
project.

The way I'm reading the two together - the article doesn't make this clear -
is that the Justice Department had not been able to prove that he was the
source of the leaks, but were able to prove that he lied to the FBI during
questioning, and so are pursuing a punishment.

Anyone follow this case very closely care to chime in and clarify exactly
what's going on? The article and the title are very different.

~~~
mark212
Agreed. Tough to follow this news report, though I came to the same conclusion
as you.

